# atlantic bumpers?



## mtac454 (Apr 23, 2011)

I know menhadens are good for bait, I've heard about pinfish even though I have never had luck with them, but are atlantic bumpers good for anything?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The 'ole crazyfish. Most will tell you no. I will tell you hell yes they are.....for certain things. They're an ok bottom bait but really shine for pelagics like tuna, dolphin, etc. They're also my favorite live bait for Tarpon off the beaches.


----------



## mtac454 (Apr 23, 2011)

*are they good inshore*



Chris V said:


> The 'ole crazyfish. Most will tell you no. I will tell you hell yes they are.....for certain things. They're an ok bottom bait but really shine for pelagics like tuna, dolphin, etc. They're also my favorite live bait for Tarpon off the beaches.


But will they do any good off bob sykes, or any inshore places around pensacola?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Wait till a crazy fish fins you. They are horrible bait. Ly's are the best bait evorrrrrr!!


----------



## mtac454 (Apr 23, 2011)

Pier-Dude said:


> Wait till a crazy fish fins you. They are horrible bait. Ly's are the best bait evorrrrrr!!


I never touch them I grab them with a towel. I've learned my lesson to many times before with catfish.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

mtac454 said:


> I never touch them I grab them with a towel. I've learned my lesson to many times before with catfish.



Good deal. I remember getting a few in my cast net one day and when I dumped them on the pier, before I could stop him this little boy just grabbed one, I saw his facial expression as he took a huge breath and screamed like I have never heard. I felt so bad for him.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Tarpon Candy just as Chris V said.


----------

